# Resource



## mikeny278 (Dec 20, 2019)

Can anyone recommend a resource for explaining how to take care of shrubs, ornamentals, perennials, annuals, etc.? Looking for tips on pruning, fertilizing, watering, etc. Thanks, Michael


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Check out Plant Amnesty on YT: https://www.youtube.com/user/plantamnesty/videos

They also have a bunch of resources on their website: https://www.plantamnesty.org/

If I can't find what I'm looking for there, I look on various university extension websites, with a preference for those closer to where I live.


----------



## cleeds (Aug 10, 2018)

@mikeny278 I really enjoy the content Jim Putnam puts out on Youtube https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXXKLYf_tz_1cssixclHgnw


----------

